# Leichte Feederrolle



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Januar 2013)

MOIN#h,

ich möchte mir für meine Feederrute 3,90m, WG -110 eine neue Feederrolle zulegen.
Da ich eher im Nahbereich fische (-40m) brauche ich nicht so ein Flaggschiff die 250m 0,18mm fasst.  

Ich suche eine leichte Feederrolle (gern auch Freilauf) die nicht zu klobig ist. Sehr gern auch mit einer hohen Übersetzung. Bespult wird die Rolle mit 0,18mm Monoschnur.
Das Getriebe sollte sehr robust sein. Wenn es keine Freilaufrolle wird, dann sollte die Rolle eine Kopfbremse haben, und ganz wichtig eine Einzelkurbel!
Die Rolle sollte im mitleren Preissegment sich befinden!


Welche Rolle könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?#c


Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe!#6

Gruß
Stefan#h


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*

Hi!
Guck dir mal diese Rolle an:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Okuma-Trio-30-BF-baitfeeder-91bb_p15460_rx62_x2.htm
Ich fische sie zwar erst ein Jahr, aber bin sehr begeistert.
Mit einer Okuma-Rolle machst du definitiv nichts falsch.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Daiwa-Cormor...Angelrollen&hash=item53f2a2804b#ht_3359wt_912


Ich werde mir diese holen. Hat eine niedrige Übersetzung, aber halt einen großen Einzug. Ist auch noch recht günstig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Hi!
> Guck dir mal diese Rolle an:
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Okuma-Trio-30-BF-baitfeeder-91bb_p15460_rx62_x2.htm
> Ich fische sie zwar erst ein Jahr, aber bin sehr begeistert.
> ...


 

Ist die Rolle groß? Kommt mir sehr groß vor, wenn ich lese, wieviel Schnur auf die Spule passt.


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*

Dann schau dir doch mal die Tica Sportera-Rollen an. Die gibt es in unterschiedlichen Größen. Ich fische seit fünf Jahren eine SR4507R an vergleichbaren Ruten und die ist noch wie neu, was die Technik angeht, Kratzer lassen sich ja nie wirklich vermeiden. Ein Plus an der Rolle ist auch, dass sie mit zwei identischen Aluspulen daherkommt und preislich keine großen Opfer verlangt. Shimanski kann in der Klasse nie und nimmer mithalten!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Ist die Rolle groß? Kommt mir sehr groß vor, wenn ich lese, wieviel Schnur auf die Spule passt.



Groß ist relativ. Ich selber hab sie an einer Feederrute bis 80g WG und für mich passt das optimal. Mit dieser Kombi fische ich auch nur auf Distanzen bis ca. 30-40m.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*

Ich kenne die Okuma-Rolle zwar nicht, aber falls interesse besteht kannste ja von Hamburg mal eben nach KaKi düsen. 
39,99 Euronen 
http://www.moritz-nord.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/moritznord_271212.pdf


----------



## langerLulatsch (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*

Schau dir mal die Balzer Syndicate Light Feeder 7400 BR an.
Liegt preislich bei ca 65 Euronen, ist von der Schnurfassung auf dünne Schnüre ausgelegt, hat für die Größe nen beachtlichen Einzug und zudem noch ein Freilaufsystem.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*



langerLulatsch schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Balzer Syndicate Light Feeder 7400 BR an.
> Liegt preislich bei ca 65 Euronen, ist von der Schnurfassung auf dünne Schnüre ausgelegt, hat für die Größe nen beachtlichen Einzug und zudem noch ein Freilaufsystem.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 

Die Rolle macht einen guten Eindruck!
Fischt jemand die Rolle, und kann zur Rolle was sagen?

Wie ist der Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung? Kann im Netz nix finden...

Kennt jemand nen Shop, wo die Rolle günstiger al 65€ ist?


----------



## D123J (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*

Schau mal hier:

http://www.balzer.de/katalog/de/files/assets/basic-html/page24.html

Gruß

Jens


----------



## langerLulatsch (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*

Also die mit dem Freilaufsystem wirst glaub nicht unter dem Preis finden.
Ist doch gegenüber der UVP von 88Euronen nen Schnäppchen...
Schnureinzug ist angegeben mit 80cm lt Katalog...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leichte Feederrolle*

stimmt!
Danke für den Vorschlag!


----------

